# Black Ops moaning thread.all your moans in here.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this is every-game of nuketown i have played condenced into a few words.you spawn and its grenades,flashbangs,smoke etc straight over the top,you get respawned someone is in your spawn,your lucky enough to spawn far away from an enemy and someone is behind a dummy already sighted in with a god damned extended mag light machine gun spraying anything. 

RIGHT.the spawns are ****ing awful,i never thought camping could get worse but it seems to be rampant in this.i wouldnt even consider going on hardcore with black ops due to the campers in TDM.WHAT MAKES IT WORSE IS I BLIND BOUGHT 2 COPYS (one for ps3 pone for 360) has anyone noticed almost every obstacle be it barrel,crate,wall,bricks if you crouch behind it it gives you just the right amount of room to still be able to peek over the top basically only being ille by frag or


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Quickscoping gimped :/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i knew if you did post it would be regarding the old Q.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have a MAJOR moan!! I cant get hold of the bl00dy game! Tried everywhere!!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Needs a clean said:


> I have a MAJOR moan!! I cant get hold of the bl00dy game! Tried everywhere!!!!


shopto.net have them in stock, buy now get tommorow!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> I have a MAJOR moan!! I cant get hold of the bl00dy game! Tried everywhere!!!!


i just literally took delivery of my back up pre order from tesco £38 do you want me to sell it to you ?? will ship it today.PS3 version though mate.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

The game is awful, single player is far too easy.

And multiplayer.... well I dont think my fingers would take the bashing on the keyboard the game deserves.

Just sold mine on ebay.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Things you have to do to earn the pro version of perks, as a FFA player mainly why the hell do i have to do bomb plants in team games to get ninja pro .


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> I have a MAJOR moan!! I cant get hold of the bl00dy game! Tried everywhere!!!!


Try a Tesco Express


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Control method is sh*t on an xbox compared to pc but still fun though.
Ebay bullets (all i seem to have)
Spawn killing on Nuke town


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

whats the "ebay bullets" thing mean ??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bullets that do little damage, its often a lag thing [email protected], quite often I come out second best on a one lon one and the killcam shows the other player getting quite a drop on me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry ebay bullets imo is when i fire what seems like 8million shots at one person and he stays alive, he gets me with one shot and im dead.

I call them ebay bullets coz they are like 99% of things on ebay, and thats non-effective crap


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahh eBay bullets would be my water pistol! haha. Game is different, all COD's have their good & bad points. Black Ops gets much better the more you get used to it and all the new stuff. Granted its not quite as good as previous versions, but its good to see a little refres instead of same game just new maps. However, if it aint broke dont fix it. Still a high enjoyable game once you get into it though.

Think the campaign is brilliant too.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I am finding online a bit laggy, was the same with WAW. I hope they sort it. It cant be my connection as im fine on MW2, but as previously said some games I come second best in 1v1 and you can see why on the killcam.

One thing I am glad is that Hardcore free for all is back, missed that in MW2!!!!!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's just because it's busy really, will improve over time when there are less players on at once. 900,000 online on PS3 yesterday evening!

Edit, i agree... Hardcore free for all is brilliant, missed that since WAW also


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the amount of people playing this online is insane.massive amounts compared to cod 4 etc


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Down with TreyArch! :lol: They should all get a proper job rather than copy and pasting big parts of the game from Infinity Ward 

Moan over /


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

The publisher is Activision, the creation of the franchise is alternated between the two makers thus they have no choice but to copy one another & keep the game familiar 

Infinity Ward did make the first Call of Duty though, should have probably stayed with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Waste of time trying to get on for me and a mate last night, we went back to MW2 and had an excellent game.

13 million people all trying to play black ops on a friday night lol


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

The worst part for me is running up behind an enemy go to stab them point blank only to miss (somehow!), they hear the swipe then turn round and stab you before you get your 2nd swipe off!!! even worse if you watch the kill cam of it happening 

Also calling in a care package only for the enemy team to spawn all around you before it even falls out the sky.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone else's game just crashing ?? im not talking about disconnections i mean just freezing mid game online  happened 3 times today already.ps3 wont respond to any button presses or anything.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> Also calling in a care package only for the enemy team to spawn all around you before it even falls out the sky.


just had that  i wouldnt mind but it was bloody attack dogs  usually uav,ammo or anti uav.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

my biggest gripe is, not being able to join a party when invited. and the same when i invite. or, if i do manage to join, i'm out again with the message, party inactive,transmission error etc,
nothing wrong with my connection either


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> anyone else's game just crashing ?? im not talking about disconnections i mean just freezing mid game online  happened 3 times today already.ps3 wont respond to any button presses or anything.


I have had this happen a few times, only way to sort it was to reset the console...

There are also issues with the party invites which I believe will be patched ASAP.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rockape said:


> my biggest gripe is, not being able to join a party when invited. and the same when i invite. or, if i do manage to join, i'm out again with the message, party inactive,transmission error etc,
> nothing wrong with my connection either


to be fair i have had that since cod4 so im not expecting anything else.

i have to say my *biggest bug bare* (and its been happening as far back as i can remember and still **** all has been done to remedy it  ) is getting stuck next to some one on your team when your trying to run in the same direction.****ing winds me up so much.surely thats not a big ask and surely one of the developers must have come across it.its worse at the starting of the game in your spawn but its right the way through the game.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

To be fair tho 2 players cant ocupy the exact same part of the map, so I can understand why it happens, (and also understand it is f*****g annoying) like you said at the start of most games people are shoulder bashing everywhere trying to get to the best area in order to get first blood.

I have reported a few boosters over the last few days and will be interested if anything will be done about it, (not that im bothered if they do anything about it anyway)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> To be fair tho 2 players cant ocupy the exact same part of the map, so I can understand why it happens, (and also understand it is f*****g annoying) like you said at the start of most games people are shoulder bashing everywhere trying to get to the best area in order to get first blood.
> 
> I have reported a few boosters over the last few days and will be interested if anything will be done about it, (not that im bothered if they do anything about it anyway)


what they need to do is introduce a "ghost" period for 4 seconds when you start a game (possibly when you even re spawn) maybe 2-3 secs on respawn.will be interesting to see what happens about the boosters though,your right there.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I though the M16 was quite good in MW2 im sure it uses rubber bullets in black ops tho!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't get on with the M16 either. It seems so random sometimes,you can kill in one burst,then it needs 2 or 3 next time. My favourite gun so far is an aug with extended mags on softcore an M14 with grip an sleight of hand on hardcore. Can't waiT to unlock that AK47 though :argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> I have had this happen a few times, only way to sort it was to reset the console...
> 
> There are also issues with the party invites which I believe will be patched ASAP.


Do you have it on xbox or ps3 mate?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

silverback said:


> Do you have it on xbox or ps3 mate?


PS3 :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LiveWire88 said:


> PS3 :thumb:


thats the one i have had the issues with.doesnt seem to crash on the 360 (well not for me anyway) but i have had a few crashes now on the ps3.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stop moaning about it and come post on my thread where we will line up to have a mass DW rumble on it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im glad im not bothering then went back to battlefield....


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

When I had a PS3 COD:WAW was always crashing until the first few updates.

My Xbox pals never had the same issue.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have only had a couple of brief games on my son's 20" telly, but tbh the graphics look rubbish to me, and the lagging is something else, will give it the benefit on my telly later today, but not impressed so far. 
No where near as good as MW2 and hopefully now I can get a proper game on there without any singing kids.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad its not just me with issues.... trying to get a multiplayer game going with anything more than 2 people just doesnt work for me, absolute PITA

Ebay bullets as well, I was begininng to think it was just me being crap at the game, but as has already been pointed out, you empty about 20 shots into someone, your sight/scope of whatever is aimed directly at them and they kill you with a single bullet, you watch the killcam and its as if you havent fired a single round off.... grrrrrr, its even more annoying when your trying to complete a contract.

Im not overly fond of the maps either, maybe Ill get used to them in time...


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

i dont like the fact that you have to buy your guns after you inlock them...... i know its easy to earn the money to unlock them but its just inconvenient.....

other than that, i quite like the game although all the maps are a bit poo.... really like doing one in the chamber on the wager matches though..... apart from all the campers you get on it...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

seems like the ps3 is having crashing issues with the game.thank christ its not my ps3 on th eblink and i have a copy for the 360 as well lol.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

my moan is...there just isnt enough hours in the day for me to play it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

****ing froze again.i can see me ****ing this ps3 off.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

and again  POS.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Far be it from me to stifle free speech but this thread needs locking, as far as COD games go its awesome. No moaning really needed! If you bught the ps3 version when you have an xbox well thats a school boy error as its no secret multiplats like this are better coded on pc architecture.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Why are there so many layers to choose emblems?


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I knew the camping would be like this, this is why I waited to see how it's going to be and judging buy the comments its one for the very distant future (if ever) when the patches come out.

For now I'm going to stick with BF BC 2 love that game for the following reasons

*NO CAMPING* although spawn camping does happen it is rare it does and only happens if the opposing team totally out skills your team, but then you don't tend to mind because it is down to your own team not working together that has got like that and plus my the time they get them selves into that kind of position its pretty much game over anyway.

and as for area camping that is impossible, if someone is just sitting in a building waiting for someone then chances are someone will put a hole in the wall and then a sniper will just pick him off again and again until he finally gets bored or the sniper will call in a artillery strike and blow the building away :thumb:

And with the new DLC expansion pack coming out shortly (entitled BFBC2 Vietnam) that will bring all new unlock able weapons and achievements so should keep me going until the new assassins creed comes out upon which no one will see me for a couple month while I try to 100% it


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

BAXRY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I knew the camping would be like this, this is why I waited to see how it's going to be and judging buy the comments its one for the very distant future (if ever) when the patches come out.
> 
> ...


BC2 is my preferred FPS by far. Im playing medal of honor at the mo, maps are too small and reminds me of the slap dash way COD is played.
BC2 FTW! saying that the onslaught mode is buggy as hell!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> as far as COD games go its awesome.


wow,just wow.



Brazo said:


> No moaning really needed! If you bught the ps3 version when you have an xbox well thats a school boy error as its no secret multiplats like this are better coded on pc architecture.


i bought the ps3 version as well as the 360 version so i could play online with my ps3 only mates  schoolboy error ?? to expect a game to just run properly without MAJOR issues or patches is a ****ing school boy error  dear lord.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

got the PC version and damn, it's far too easy, and worse : When an enemy is behind a wall or something, you cannot even shoot him :s

It's still a great game though, the story is kinda cool  but cannot surpass the MW series in my opinion


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a heads up, I changed my settings to 'locale' (im on the 360) last night and had much more joy in multiplayer, everyone in my party got into the games and there didnt seem to be much/any lag........ the only downside was still getting massacred when you spawned.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Silverback, no need to swear. You don't strike me as a noob gamer hence my comments as similar issue affected treyarchs last offering on the ps3 but no your right its not acceptable.and yes black ops is wow


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

rockape said:


> my biggest gripe is, not being able to join a party when invited. and the same when i invite. or, if i do manage to join, i'm out again with the message, party inactive,transmission error etc,
> nothing wrong with my connection either


Check to see what your NAT Type is set to. I would guess its Type 3. If you set it to Type 2 you should find it solves your problems joining friends games and vice versa.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Silverback, no need to swear. You don't strike me as a noob gamer hence my comments as similar issue affected treyarchs last offering on the ps3 but no your right its not acceptable.and yes black ops is wow


:lol:my language is so much worse in real life lol.

lets be constructive here.this is my list of grumbles that make the game ANYTHING but wow lol.

its not exactly nice looking is it ?? i mean its pretty poor graphically in some parts.i would say that MW2 is much nicer looking.

the audio side of it.whats the point in ninja as a perk when you cant hear any other bugger but your own footsteps when moving ?

the freezes (ps3 only by the look of it)

the screen break ups on menu screen etc (another problem on the ps3 by the looks of it )

im not 100% sure but i believe that commando is standard now as i have had a few people lunge at me and take me out from a good distance lol

getting a game with more than 2-3 people in your party is a shocker imho (on any format)

the spawns,absolutely shocking.and i just dont mean on nuketown either (where i would imagine to be fair its a ******* to respawn you in an area where no one is)

Local match making just isn't local is it?

That stupid dive thing.the amount of times i have dived past a care package now is hilarious lol.

oh i forgot that shakey cam on launch when the rocket takes off lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ShibbySi said:


> Check to see what your NAT Type is set to. I would guess its Type 3. If you set it to Type 2 you should find it solves your problems joining friends games and vice versa.


cheers for the reply mate,but it is type 2.i did check that as i thought that may be the problem.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a rubbish job in retail. All my life I wanted to be a games tester. Yet there is someone out there who tested this game and said " yeah , this is awesome , get it on sale". I very nearly threw my ps3 through the french doors purely because of the spawning.
Then theres getting stuck to people at the start of the game! Plus, I think everyone in the world now uses the 74u. 
On a good note, I did discover sticks and stones game mode yesterday . Even if EVERY SINGLE GAME is in nuketown!!!!


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Hum...That fixed a mates problems. Dunno then.

Mine is type 2 and i find it laggy. I havent played it much but it wont be very long before im back on BC2 :thumb: Not very impressed either, i dont think it looks as good as MW2 and i agree about the guns. Whats the point in unlocking them if you still have to buy them.

RE the comment about sound have you tried playing around with the sound levels. A friend plays with his ears and you just cant touch him. He knows where people are all the time. Watching him play on counter strike or counter strike source is incredible.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

silverback said:


> :lol:my language is so much worse in real life lol.
> 
> lets be constructive here.this is my list of grumbles that make the game ANYTHING but wow lol.
> 
> ...


You could say the same about any game though, some of those are ps3 issues and some are personal dislikes.

As for spawning I think I have said this on the other thread, you always spawn near a team mate and because the maps are so small (read tiny!) there is ahigh chnace you will spawn in front of the enemy, same gripes on every cod so far. Maybe you need to go back to Battlefield Bad company 2! Proper FPS, proper size maps and therefore no spawn issues!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> You could say the same about any game though, some of those are ps3 issues and some are personal dislikes.
> 
> As for spawning I think I have said this on the other thread, you always spawn near a team mate and because the maps are so small (read tiny!) there is ahigh chnace you will spawn in front of the enemy, same gripes on every cod so far. Maybe you need to go back to Battlefield Bad company 2! Proper FPS, proper size maps and therefore no spawn issues!


have you tried headquarters with the current spawning situation its woeful.

i could say what about any game ??


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ShibbySi said:


> RE the comment about sound have you tried playing around with the sound levels. A friend plays with his ears and you just cant touch him. He knows where people are all the time. Watching him play on counter strike or counter strike source is incredible.


i have been reading a bit about this and they reckon people with the turtle beach headsets etc cant here anything till there about 2ft away.seems to be quite a popular moan/search if you bang into google "black ops ninja perk useless.i have spent roughly (inc tv) about 4 grand plus on my av setup and i have to say the audio is much better on mw2 (not a dig at blops just saying that mw2 audio was better)

http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/black-ops-ninja-pro-useless-/1143475?page=


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

another one.you tell me how a radio control car can get up stairs lol.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Last moan from me is not being able to mute everyone at the main multiplayer menu, so I don't need to at the start of each game, on mw2 you can turn the voice volume down at the main multiplayer menu. I don't want or need to hear anyone so it's a pain having to mute everyone at the start of each game.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

silverback said:


> have you tried headquarters with the current spawning situation its woeful.
> 
> i could say what about any game ??


Haven't tried Headquarters but have no doubt its bad but again its 100% purely down to the tiny maps. try Battlefield 

The list of 'niggles' that you put up (you could say the same about any game) Ifor example the 'dolphin diving' some people might like it! Other games have things that people don't like too!

[email protected] and MW2 have both been panned by users - why god only knows as they are all near as dammit exactly the same.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well the update doesnt seem to have done FA imho.it still crashes on the ps3 and needs a full power down reboot,the friends invites to your lobby are still ****ed,in the main lobby it lists no one as having a headset yet i can hear people talking (i may be losing my mind lol) and to top it all of i finally got a gang of 2 mates into my lobby and when i went to select core for the game mode i couldnt select anything at all  no hardcore,no core or bones options where accessible or highlighted.absolute garbage.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

my update sorted everything except the footsteps. it now sounds like hes got 3 legs and one of them's limp!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> my update sorted everything except the footsteps. it now sounds like hes got 3 legs and one of them's limp!!


maybe hes just happy to see you  lol.that footstep issue is a bit of a pain to be honest.i always use to have ninja on but now whats the point.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> my update sorted everything except the footsteps. it now sounds like hes got 3 legs and one of them's limp!!


ps3 or 360


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

At least you can only have a map twice now, on wednesday night me and my mate must have had Nuketown endlessly on repeat!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> At least you can only have a map twice now, on wednesday night me and my mate must have had Nuketown endlessly on repeat!


agreed.i just dont understand the obsession with nuketown.its no longer my most hated map (that one with the beach at the back is lol) but like you,i must have been in a lobby where it was voted for 3 times in a row.i thought it was some boosting shenanigans to be honest, but in the end it just turns out a lot of people like being spawned killed from behind haha.

i tell you what though,i like that G11 gun  its like a famas (3 burst fire) but fuelled by steroids.if only it was a red dot compatible gun and not a scope only.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just remembered on Nuke Town I set up an M60, in a corner, laid down, popped a claymore behind me and camped out went 16-8, I didn't even have to aim they ran in front of my sights:lol:

Mate was calling me a cheating bar stool!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone else experiance connections errors during gameplay? Most games aswell

Not one in the chamber, just seems to be td and the likes


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Does anyone else experience connections errors during gameplay? Most games aswell
> 
> Not one in the chamber, just seems to be td and the likes


yep,usually when im doing well lol.i appreciate the servers must be getting hammered by people all over the world playing this,but if you hype a game to a frenzy and its one of the most successful franchises in gaming history, im sorry but i expect a lot more than im getting at the minute.downloadable updates are an absolute god send imho,but companys are just using them now to release games half arsed and update later imo.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> ps3 or 360


ps3, and if its Woods happy to see me I dont mind


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

If you notice the connection issues and lag are normaly due to somebody on the otherside of the earth hosting the match
The spawn issue on nuketown can be pain, but as already stated i think its due to the size of the map,if they made you wait while theres a bigger area free from the enemy before spawing you i think that would be even worse,at the end of the day everybody is in the same boat so just get on with it 
I think the wager matches are awesome and great fun, and of course the zombie maps are what makes this game better than mw2 for me
Im just looking foward to gt now


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Defined Reflections said:


> If you notice the connection issues and lag are normaly due to somebody on the otherside of the earth hosting the match


i dont think the "local" settings work when you change your game searching options.i get tired of the americans always getting the hosts advantage ,so i switched the connection to "local" hoping to get mainly european servers boy was i wrong  it didnt make a blind bot of difference.i wouldnt mind waiting longer to get a game or less choice of games to get into to avoid american hosts and american people lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> ps3, and if its Woods happy to see me I dont mind


still have the game freezing issue,still hard work joining a friends game,still having issues with partys of more than 2 getting a game (as far back as i can remember there have always been problems with people getting left behind in the lobby when joining the games so they havent fixed that) i also had a strange one where i couldnt select core,hardcore or bones from the options till i backed out to the main menu and started again (i ahve had this on the 360 too so its not a ps3 only issue) so i hope they will be releasing another update soon.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone played it on 3D...I though it was pretty awesome!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sanchez said:


> Anyone played it on 3D...I though it was pretty awesome!!!


no mate i havent.what part of it is 3D ?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

The whole game, In the options menu you can switch it on...It was on automatically for me but that's probably cause i have a 3D tv.

It take's a bit of time to get used to but it's pretty awesome like!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sanchez said:


> The whole game, In the options menu you can switch it on...It was on automatically for me but that's probably cause i have a 3D tv.
> 
> It take's a bit of time to get used to but it's pretty awesome like!


nice.do you have to wear the glasses ? (probably a silly question but looking like roy orbison whilst playing a game will look even nerdier lol) :lol:


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

silverback said:


> nice.do you have to wear the glasses ? (probably a silly question but looking like roy orbison whilst playing a game will look even nerdier lol) :lol:


Yeah you have to wear the glasses..lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sanchez said:


> Yeah you have to wear the glasses..lol


:lol: awesome.i can imagine a family of four sitting down wearing orbisons :lol: does it add anything to the game or is it just a "wow that looks smart" then you go back to 2d because its better ??


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Doesn't add anything really..Just pretty cool.

I had to put it back to 2D for multiplayer though


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i had to laugh at the josh olin twitter page (JD2020 )he is hocking phone covers now :lol: you should be trying to sort your game out pal and reasurring people that payed out £40 for a gimped ps3 game that your on it and its in the process of being remedied


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i havent played this on the ps3 for two days (few games on motostorm 2 instead) and have gone back to using the 360 as my black ops option (without any freezing issue,360 ftw) and i have just had a call from a friend to see if i fancied a few and the first ******* game played it froze.this is seriously ****ed on the ps3 and im giving very serious thought to trading it in


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ps3 online is terrible compared to xbox....Black OPs is the worst of the worst!

I know ps3 is free but i'd rather pay than sit for ages while it freezes or get kicked out due to connection interuptions.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the disconnections (i would say it successfully migrates host 40%maybe 50% at best) whilst annoying arent the real annoyance for me,its the freezes.god knows when its frozen if the hard drive is still running etc or what other internal parts are still being used and having to power it down "could" be doing damage.like a pc if you switch it of cold you get the safe mode at the restart just incase.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Online on Black Ops is now way too over-thought and complicated. :wall:
I'm not thick or stupid, and can work it out easily enough, but there's just _too much _involved now. but MW2 is a far far better game online.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I not a die hard fan of CoD, but do enjoy playing the games. I was planning on buying this in few weeks time when I finish work for xmas break, but now I'm not sure if I should as it sounds so buggy on PS3

I'm not really bothered about online play, but is the campaign mode ok? Lots of crashes, freezes..?
How long is the campaign mode? Up to 10hrs?

Any sign of a patch being released for this anytime soon?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im loving online atm on 360. One gripe i have is the daft respawns when the enemy all respawn right behind you! I respawned last night behing 4 of the other team and shot them all in the back which although was most enjoyable was a bit naff.
Phil


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

After playing MW2 for a lil while I went back to Black Ops only because all my friends were playing it and I felt a lil lonely . YES it is fricking annoying but I have been enjoying it at times. I even spent some time making up my very own custom emblem, sad I know but what the hey!

Im still avoiding those zombies though :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> I not a die hard fan of CoD, but do enjoy playing the games. I was planning on buying this in few weeks time when I finish work for xmas break, but now I'm not sure if I should as it sounds so buggy on PS3
> 
> I'm not really bothered about online play, but is the campaign mode ok? Lots of crashes, freezes..?
> How long is the campaign mode? Up to 10hrs?
> ...


single player i have barely touched mate to be fair.from what i can gather its the online side thats knackered so you should be ok.no sign of a patch,as they arent even admitting the freezing is a problem because they cant replicate it  i have tweeted jon olin saying he can pop round to mine if he wants to see how ****ing buggy it is lol,no reply yet.he is very proud to announce the new black ops phone covers though,when he should be getting on with sorting a ****ed game that is unplayable online on the ps3 imho


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

silverback said:


> single player i have barely touched mate to be fair.from what i can gather its the online side thats knackered so you should be ok.no sign of a patch,as they arent even admitting the freezing is a problem because they cant replicate it  i have tweeted jon olin saying he can pop round to mine if he wants to see how ****ing buggy it is lol,no reply yet.he is very proud to announce the new black ops phone covers though,when he should be getting on with sorting a ****ed game that is unplayable online on the ps3 imho


Cheers!

Yes I don't see how these companies can get away with releasing something with so many bugs. It's shockin'! I mean they must have known about all these issues before game was released.

I think them failing to acknowledge anything is wrong is just them kinda denying all responsibility. By not acknowledging fault, they really don't have to offer some kind of compensation/refund for customers.

I think they will release a patch sometime soon. They're not doing themselves any favours though with respect to PS3 owners. By sounds of it the Xbox and PC versions are fine. The xbox version I hear is also better graphically, even though the PS3 is meant to have more powerful hardware. Go figure


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

thats easy to figure out the Xbox programming language is easier to use than the PS3 which is why you sometimes find games released before they are ready i.e black ops


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ivor said:


> thats easy to figure out the Xbox programming language is easier to use than the PS3 which is why you sometimes find games released before they are ready i.e black ops


i have read that the ps3 is harder to write for,but to be fair if its this badly knackered then you shouldn't be releasing it imho.i hate the way game makers are using updates so they can rush games out before there right.lets face it once they have your money there is less rush to get that firmware update out isnt there


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive stopped playing most online shooters.Too many cheaters.Ive played cod waw,cod 6,and bfbc2.Cheating is rife despite the so called anti cheat systems.You can just tell a cheater by their kill-death ratio.I had one match, 65 kills 7 deaths 52 headshots.Cheating swine.Everyone seems to either have an aim bot,a lag switch or is wall hacking.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im lucky i mainly play when the kids are at school so alot less cheating/modding goes on


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Black Ops is a sorry excuse for a COD game, I have ditched it and gone back to MW2!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Not got round to buying it yet, got GT5 instead 
Still play COD6 every now and then, deffo noticed that some of PITA;s must have moved on because there is definetly less heartbeat sensor users running around  Also less boosters in FFA

John


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I havent played Black Ops yet but im getting it for Xmas.

Im new to all this playing online and at the moment im playing MOH Airborne.
Im having same problems has folk has already posted.


Loosing connection during games

Firing loads of rounds into a guy and they kill me instantly with one hit. 

Players poaching around spawn sites, killing you as soon a you respawn.

Im really starting to get anoyed with the whole experience.


----------

